# A Real Christmas Miracle at The River Church in Durham, NC



## theAlist (Dec 17, 2009)

At 2 months old this baby was shaken into a coma by an abusive babysitter and has been like that the past 6 months.  The mother got permission from doctors to bring the baby to church Sunday...God showed up and showed out!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpJu7Tlhz-Y



Merry Christmas


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 17, 2009)

I just watched this.  I hope we get continued updates on this baby.  I believe she is healed,  I just want the world to see it to so they will know and believe God is still in the business of performing miracles.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 17, 2009)

HE IS SOOOOO GOOD!! PRAISE HIM!


----------



## theAlist (Dec 17, 2009)

I do think its messed up that they had to disable the comment section off of the video.  I heard people were saying some terrible things   but whatever I thank God anyhow


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 17, 2009)

Jermajesty said:


> I do think its messed up that they had to disable the comment section off of the video. I heard people were saying some terrible things  but whatever I thank God anyhow


 
Amen to that!  We know how God works. We cannot expect anyone that does not know of Him or His miracles to be happy and praise Him for this wonderful video. He is good and and can do anything.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2009)

Jermajesty said:


> At 2 months old this baby was shaken into a coma by an abusive babysitter and has been like that the past 6 months. The mother got permission from doctors to bring the baby to church Sunday...God showed up and showed out!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpJu7Tlhz-Y
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jermajesty.  I cried when I saw this from the other thread.   You can't post this enough.   It's an awesome move of God.   I'm tearing up right now just thinking about this precious little baby.


----------



## theAlist (Dec 17, 2009)

Oops I didn't know this was already posted...I was so eager to share I must of overlooked it.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, I never watched this and it brought tears to my eyes and I felt God.


----------



## ojthomas (Dec 18, 2009)

This was wonderful, I had tears in my eyes they were just flowing and flowing, and found myself saying in Jesus' Name really loud.  This just Lets us know that God works over and over and he never fails, he is in CONTROL. Praise God, I felt the anointing just watching that clip. I had to share it with my mom she is a DCFS worker and sees babies that have been abused over and over and over again., I told her make sure Daddy watches it too (he is a preacher). 

Thank you Jesus for healing all of us because by your stripes we are healed in your name. 

The devil ain't got no place in that child's life, he was crushed down low. Wow God is mighty.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Dec 19, 2009)

PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!!!!

I was crying, dancing, and giving God some serious praise!  I've been really down this past month, and God just reminded me that He still reigns.  Thank you Jesus for the reminder that the Devil ain't got nothin' on you!

BEHOLD THE KING OF GLORY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Dec 19, 2009)

Part 2 of the Christmas Miracle is up!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ8SxBmGxqY

*does my praise dance*


----------



## sweetjam2 (Dec 19, 2009)

OMG !!!!!! How Wonderful our God is. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Jenibo (Dec 19, 2009)

Powerful stuff- i feel the spirit of God!!!


----------



## Jenibo (Dec 19, 2009)

There's another vid with comments enabled-


----------



## theAlist (Dec 21, 2009)

Jenibo said:


> There's another vid with comments enabled-



I can't bring myself to look....I feel I would start e-bangin lol and that's not cool.


----------



## Laela (Dec 26, 2009)

Glory be to God....!!!!


----------

